# TikiWiki-Update beseitigt mehrere Schwachstellen



## Newsfeed (22 Oktober 2008)

n der Version 2.2 des CMS TikiWiki sind neben zahlreichen Fehlern auch mehrere Schwachstellen behoben. Die Beschreibung der Änderungen im Changelog lassen jedoch nur vage Schlüsse zu, wie kritisch die Probleme waren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

